# Meeting People



## Kneecap (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello, l plan to take early retirement and move to Figuero dos Vinhos, Central Portugal in August this year moving from Kent, UK. Although l will have family close by, l live in my own so would love the opportunity to make new friends, are there opportunities to socialise with other expats in this area ? Any suggestions are much appreciated. Thank you, Sally


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello Sally. Welcome to the forum. 

There's a reasonably big ex pat community in and around FdV and we live about 7 kms outside the town......... you'll bump into a number of ex pats in the supermarket and at the markets in FdV (saturdays) Vila Facaia (sundays) Pedrogao Grande (mondays) and Miranda Do Corvo (1st Sunday of the month) amongst others. 

Have you bought a property yet and if so, where?


----------



## Kneecap (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello, thank you so much for replying. Not bought a property yet but will visit FdV again in March, it's very difficult to house hunt from the UK, my Brother &Sister Law have bought a ruin in Vila Facaia but l don't want to be quite that rural & isolated, l choose FdV as its near a town, any suggestions greatly appreciated. I am looking forward to visiting the Market and numerous festivals, hope to move to Portugal August this year. All the best Sally


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

My wife & I are on the edge of Nodeirinho which is the next village to Vila Facaia so very close and I reckon you/they have made a good choice of area.

You need to clock up at least 5 posts here before you can send receive PMs but when you have, I'll message you with a few suggestions of estate agents etc........ Some here are very good indeed but others 'not quite as good'


----------



## Kneecap (Jan 15, 2016)

*Meeting people*

Thank yougain, look forward to communicating with you soon. Kind regards Sally


----------



## RichyBassett (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Sally, my family and I sold up from Maidenbower, Crawley and came to Portugal.
It is red-tape-hell, but I would not go back to the UK now.
We were told to "keep your heads down" meaning don't become known to the PTB (powers that be). We ignored that advice and we have been on a very interesting trip!! More some other time.

But we are in the Algarve, a wonderful place to live. There is a thriving international community so you can get everything you want, nearby. 

We love meeting people so we started various clubs and small businesses. For example:

We run a Pop Choir called the Tavira Pop Choir 



We run a patchwork quilting club
We have a small cocktail bar near the ferry point in Tavira
We sing in local bars to make a bit of pocket Money
We are building a small hotel with the support of EU funds
We publish a free monthly magazine in the east algarve
We do a lot of charity gigs
We are affiliated with foot-golf, walking football, croquet, lawn green bowls and other clubs in the área.

Provided that you pick the right área, Portugal provides wonderful opportunities lke these for active-minded people. You have family in the área - great. But please do your homework on the region. 

If necessary, rent for a while to make sure that it suits your intended lifestyle. You don't really get to know an área until you have had a chance to get bored! Village life is a different world. I wish you the best of luck.

If you come down South, please pop in and see us.
Richy


----------



## Kneecap (Jan 15, 2016)

*Meeting people*

Hello Richy. Thank you for your response, the suggestion of renting sounds very sensible particularly and l don't know the area at all. I am very active preferably outdoor activities, as l am sure you will remember we are limited with UK weather.

I would love to meet you and will definitely make contact once l move which is likely to be in August this year. All the very best, Sally


----------



## nct1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Sally,
I too have taken early retirement from the UK and have just moved to not far from you just south of Penela. My wife joins me in May when she retires, if there's anything I can do to help just give me a call (eg. when you come to buying and if you need a solicitor we could recommend an excellent English speaking one that we have just used). It's a fantastic area to live in , everyone's so friendly and helpful.


----------



## Kneecap (Jan 15, 2016)

*Meeting people*

Hello, thank you for your kind offer of help, l will contact you once l have found a property. Very pleased you have settled in so well, wishing you all the very best. Kind regards Sally


----------

